

1.6 million Catalans form human chain 250 miles long for independence from Spain - yapcguy
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/catalans-in-favor-of-breaking-away-from-spain-form-huge-human-chain-to-advertise-their-cause/2013/09/11/0ce45f06-1afa-11e3-80ac-96205cacb45a_story.html

======
omtinez
Official sources from Spain are particularly well known for bogus counting
when it comes to protests, etc. I suggest to take this with a pinch of salt

~~~
sentenza
German news also showed smaller numbers. For what it's worth, 1.6e6 people on
250 miles means everybody had only about 25cm (<1 foot) of space. A realistic
number for a human chain would be about 1m (approx. 3 feet).

Seems bogus.

